# 1966 GTO's For Sale...Worth it?



## mistaklean (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey all,

I am new here and I am in the market for a 1966 GTO. I am trying to get a feel as to what they are worth currently.

Here is an ad of a 66 GTO that looks great. What's it worth?

Thanks!


CarsOnline.com: Pontiac GTO For Sale

:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It's worth whatever a buyer is willing to pay for it. It's not original, so now it'a love and quality of build. Lots of restomod stuff on that car. Really nice car.


----------



## mistaklean (Nov 26, 2010)

*Another 66 GTO what's it wrth thread*

Hey,

What does the crowd think of this one?

CarsOnline.com: Pontiac For Sale

Shame there such few photos.

Thanks

:cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I know Jeff likes that color combo. It is nice. I like the modded options and I'm a '66 fan. For me, if I looked at it and it was very solid with no hidden agendas and extremely clean. I personally would be interested. Although they contradict themselves by saying, restored to PHS documented. Is it worth $38,900? Hmmmm, I guess the buyer would have to determine that...... Might come down to, how bad do you want it?????


----------



## mistaklean (Nov 26, 2010)

Just looking at it, of course I want it. Love the color, the year, the body, the style. Problem is, looks can be deceiving. So, I need to figure out the fair market value.

If a car you want is many states away, is there a way to have a trusted person look at it and assign a fair value?

Thanks again.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i thought same thing Green, just worded funny, PHS Paint and interior color i think is what they are saying....nice looking car...partial to 66's, is good you Know what year you like, look around, there are plenty of them out there and your buying in a buyers market, really depends on what you want to have it for as to what it will cost, driver, weekend cruiser, car shows, investment? and how much work you are willing to invest in it as well as cash.


----------



## mistaklean (Nov 26, 2010)

I am looking for it as a first classic car purchase. Weekend cruiser, a show or 2...nothing serious as far as competing. Looking for something in the year and style I like that is in good shape and drivable. I am not looking to buy something and have to put a ton of work into it right away. Not interested in flipping it.

Man, I love this color!

Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That pic doesn't look bad, He has put some nice things in it as well. It's what he's not telling in the ad that I would be cautious about i.e oil consumption, how does it drive, steer, hidden rust, frame, etc. There is always a ... but.

If it pans out ok 20K for a driver isn't too bad if he's asking 20 surely he will settle for a little less? If you are after a driver and not concerned about originality 17-20K with it panning out isn't too bad, IMO.


----------



## mistaklean (Nov 26, 2010)

*66 GTOs - Pricing Differences*

Hey everyone,

I am new here, and have a general question to throw out there.

When looking for a 66 GTO to purchase, what makes the difference between a ~$20K GTO and a ~$40K GTO.

For example...

A ~$20K GTO:
CarsOnline.com: Pontiac For Sale

A ~$40K GTO:
CarsOnline.com: Pontiac GTO For Sale

Would love to hear some thoughts on this. If you can point me to any resources on 66 GTOs, that would be great as well.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok....my favorite color combo! '71 455 with 670 heads=race gas or booster. Compression too high for pump gas with that combo. T-10 trans: weaker than a correct 
Muncie and not a GTO application. Was this car converted from an automatic, or did the trans get blown up? Dash: not a rally dash, and all the chrome at the guage bezels appears painted over with black. Overall, a clean looker that bears further investigation: phs docs, etc. '66 is a great year GTO!











muncie


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

mistaklean said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am new here, and have a general question to throw out there.
> 
> ...


Merged your threads. The above quote was your latest question members can reply to...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

difference is usually factory options and originality of car/restorations to the factory documentation and quality of workmanship. best sources of info are this forum and others like it dedicated to keeping our Pontiacs alive and well as they are a breed unto themselves (as you will find with your research). That being said make sure you have a good mechanic who KNOWS!! PONTIACS at your disposal locally, and shelling out that kinda cash i would have it inspected by classic car appraiser (for insurance purposes as well as peace of mind) the few hundred would be well spent when you find a car you are serious about. Heres a few resources that helped me. Do your homework and check the classifieds here also. good luck 

PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures

1966 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Originally Posted by mistaklean
> Hey everyone,
> I am new here, and have a general question to throw out there.
> When looking for a 66 GTO to purchase, what makes the difference between a ~$20K GTO and a ~$40K GTO.
> ...


Howdy mistaklean,
On the first car it says "Engine is 71 GTO 455 with 670 heads". That means non-original engine, non-original heads - and more than that, unless whoever built this motor really jumped though hoops to do it right, there's no way on this earth that engine will run and survive for long on even the best pump gas. That alone would make me pass on this car. It also has the non-original tranny, wheels, and who knows what else. 

The second car also has a bunch of non-original parts, including the engine. (The fact that it "used to be" a documented tri-power car means very little. If someone were to restore it to original, that would make it more valuable.)

Just from reading the descriptions, I get the feeling that the second car "has more of a chance" of having been "done right", since I see evidence that some thought and attention were given to brakes, suspension, and cooling in addition to the engine. If I were choosing between these two cars, I'd be more inclined to at least LOOK at the second car to find out for myself how well it had been 'done'. I'd only look at the first car if I was "dying" for a 66 4-speed and couldn't find anything else. Very doubtful that I'd be willing to pay the asking price for either one of them though., especially not when something like this, or this,  are available. 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Man,Bear, I'm drooling over that Nightwatch Blue 33,000 mile '66 you posted in your link. LOVE that car!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

candlelight cream....don't see many of them around....two very nice representations of cars that should be in that price range


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Another thing on price: popular color combos and options play a big part. A super clean, gold on gold '66 hardtop with 4 barrel, no gauges, and automatic will bring much less money than a black '66 hardtop with a red or black interior and a 4 speed. 4 speed cars will always bring more money, and ralley gauges, limited slip rear ends, and other options raise the price. If the car is a documented, "born with" tripower car, that alone can make it worth up to 50% more than a comparable 4bbl car. It's all about documentation, originality, and integrity of the vehicle. A never rusted car will bring more than a repaired car. Also, when reading ads, a LOT of sellers state that the car is PHS documented, but they DON"T state that the PHS docs say 4bbl automatic when the car is advertised with tripower and a stick. Also, beware of ads claiming "dealer installed" anything, especially tripowers. Oldest trick in the book. Keep your head and do your homework. Don't rush into anything. Good luck!


----------

